# Sable German Shepherd breeders



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Hi,
im searching for a reputable breeder that breeds sables within the United States that can ship/deliver. I’m specifically looking for a companion/loyal active family dog. A male specifically as well.
Thank you.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Tons and tons of breeders have sable dogs. It’s a common color, especially in working lines. We need way more to go off of than simply color and sex to suggest breeders. What is your experience level? What lines do you want? What are you looking to do with the dog besides having it as a family companion? How much exercise and training is the dog going to get?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What state are you in? There may be a breeder close to you!

Shipping may be skewed due to Covid

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Hi does anyone have any experience with vom haus berg German Shepherd breeder? I’ve done some research, the pups mom and dad have health checked for hip and elbow. Mom does not have a title i don’t know if that matters? I’m new to buying from a breeder. Thank you.






German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | Vom Haus Berg German Shepherds | Stillwater


German Shepherd Puppies for Sale German Shepherds for sale German Shepherd Breeder




www.vomhausberg.com


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

First is Wendelin farm I will post the dam and sire pedigrees:





Tinka | wendelinfarm







www.wendelinfarm.com










Xeehna von Wendelin


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Xeehna von Wendelin




www.pedigreedatabase.com





And then this one from Megan Aus Dem tal





Litter from Ace vom Haus Tyson and Nexi Opavia Hof







www.pedigreedatabase.com





I want your opinion on which breeder to put down a deposit on. Thank you.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I mean, what do you plan on doing with your dog? The v Wendelin dogs you posted are both female, but looking at their site these are the breedings:





Litter from Norik Bohemia Abakan and Tinka Von Wendelin







www.pedigreedatabase.com




and





Litter from Norik Bohemia Abakan and Xeehna von Wendelin







www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Katsugsd said:


> I mean, what do you plan on doing with your dog? The v Wendelin dogs you posted are both female, but looking at their site these are the breedings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m looking for an active dog. Possibly train for protection. Medium drive. But also one that would be good with family and other pets. Not looking for specific lines.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

First off - they are at far far far opposite ends of the continent.....

I did not look at both, just at the Wendelin litters, one is linebred on Bemoan Bee. Both have dogs in pedigrees known for prepotency for high civil aggression, some crosses in them are ???????????? in my opinion - but I look at pedigrees for risk factors first and foremost when someone wants a companion.....when I ask people why they cross certain dogs, they rarely recognize the same risk factors! Or brag that the dog participated in "big show!" In a litter of 6 or 8 pups, only 2 may express these risk factors.....but who gets those 2????? Especially as it is either not at all or very subtley expressed at 8 weeks....adn when you are raising multiple litters, do they really observe the puppies enough to analyze them??????????

NOT for a inexperienced owner/family IMO.......ONLY my opinion - having seen quite a few dogs with the SK kennel coming down from her.....many super competition dogs, but higher risk of NOT having a dog who is compatible with your stated desires.....the combo???? just ..........????wow!???? why?????


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've met, and trained with, several dogs from Wendelin. All have been well bred, stable, dogs. I don't know anything about Aus Dem Tal but there is currently a thread with people who have dogs from them or have worked their dogs personally so you may be best suited to contact them directly for experiences.

The problem with asking online for people to choose for you is the opinions are often peppered with personal biases that we all have. Talk to the people who know the dogs personally and what they are producing.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Since I know quite a few dogs from SK, have imported several for people, have friends wiht them that I talk to and see alot, know the breeder personally and have discussed her program and the directions she is taking at great length, and breeding philosophy....I am pretty comfortable that I have a good handle on it..........as I said....I look at the risks in the litter - and from there - it is luck of the draw which genetic combo you get at 8 weeks.

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@wolfstraum I'm sorry. Are you responding to my post? If so, my comment was a general post that is perfectly valid. It was not directed at you.

Really, just because someone says they have personal experience doesn't mean they shouldn't ask others nor does if invalidate a suggestion made by someone. I would fully expect the OP to continue to ask about Wendelin to get more opinions than just mine. Again....personal biases that we ALL have. I've seen supposedly reputable breeders trash other perfectly reputable breeders and then have a drama filled fiasco when trying to buy a dog because of "reputation". People should check all sources and opinions carefully to weed out the relevant information. We all have our preferences in what we want and like and it's on the OP to determine validity.


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

There are no breedings without risk. You can put the best breeding together and nature can throw you a curveball.

@OP: i can tell you that Megan is a very upstanding and honest person to deal with. I can only say good things about her.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Have you talked to both breeder? They will be able to give you an answer for how those breedings fit your situation. I don’t think importing from Canada is very feasible right now, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It's not a matter of which breeder is better. It's a matter of which breeder is going to produce the type of dog you're looking for. Which breeder to you get along and mesh with? Which breeder do you trust and feel you're going to get the support from if needed? For all of us, that could be a different breeder. The "best" breeder for me, may not be the "best" breeder for you. Yes, I'm lots of help haha


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Knowing the breeder of Stribrneho kamene kennel personally, and sitting in on discussions with Jana and Lee, about Bemoan Bee, at the 2013 WUSV in Philly, I wouldn't recommend dogs from that pedigree to just anyone. Knowing dogs coming from that pedigree and getting first hand information as to their temperaments, sure you can get a really strong hard competition dog, but to live in the house, and be social, definitely not for the average person. Did she produce, sure she did, for top competition, but the sharpness and aggression that came along with those dogs was not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I would like your opinions on these breeders. What I’m looking: a companion/pet for an active family. Not looking to breed or show. Male sable. No specific line I’m open to any. Will be going out on walks, working out, etc. I’m looking for a medium drive dog. I don’t have a specific time frame 3-6 months max. 

Kilo and frei kennels on Facebook.
Debut shepherds they have a website 
MK German shepherds on Facebook 
Peacekeepers k9 

please let me know your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I will keep adding more breeders as more come up.

stone haus german shepherds and Dutch shepherds


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

With more than 2 posts, you should now be able to post links to these breeders websites which I’m sure members would find helpful......as well as circling back and responding to the members that were already kind enough to reply in the previous threads you started.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Oh yes i made this post in a rush.
here’s the links:



https://m.facebook.com/kiloandfreikennels/





http://debutshepherds.com/





https://m.facebook.com/MKGermanShepherds/





https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Dog-Trainer/The-Peacekeepers-K9-LLC-103409457767770/





https://m.facebook.com/StonehausShepherds/


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Do they have actual websites? The format from the FB links is too difficult to research anything.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It irritates me when breeders have only FB pages. The information that I would need is missing. Even an out of date website gives me insight and info that is useful for research. All FB gives me is pictures.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Yeah they only have facebook kilo and frei was able to give me the pedigree for the dam and sire.





LORI VOM HAUS POLISIS K9


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog LORI VOM HAUS POLISIS K9




www.pedigreedatabase.com










Sako Rush vom polisis k9


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Sako Rush vom polisis k9




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Neither of those dogs have hip or elbow scores noted on PD and neither appears to be in the OFA database either. So no titles, no health tests anywhere publicly accessible. Most breeders make results accessible to save them the task of constantly answering the questions. There really is no reason not to. 
So if you choose them those questions need to be answered, with proof.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Neither of those dogs have hip or elbow scores noted on PD and neither appears to be in the OFA database either. So no titles, no health tests anywhere publicly accessible. Most breeders make results accessible to save them the task of constantly answering the questions. There really is no reason not to.
> So if you choose them those questions need to be answered, with proof.


I noticed that. I will ask. But since the previous (parents and grandparents) of the sire and dam were tested and look to be titled, does that pass down to them?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

The only way to know if the parents are cleared of genetic health issues is for them to be officially tested. Claiming parents, grandparents were fine so they are too, is BS. That's typical response from a BYB. Now, that doesn't mean that an OFA Excellent to Excellent will never produce a pup with HD, as there is more to it than that, but reputable breeders will stack the odds in their favor, instead of ignoring testing.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

He said that they are both imported and have their lineage so they haven’t tested.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Which means nothing. A reputable breeder will do all health testing before breeding. You can talk about what past generations have done, but until you prove the parents, you got nothing for any puppies.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

mnm said:


> Which means nothing. A reputable breeder will do all health testing before breeding. You can talk about what past generations have done, but until you prove the parents, you got nothing for any puppies.


How about this pairing? It’s from debut shepherds 






Che Guevara European K9 training base


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Che Guevara European K9 training base




www.pedigreedatabase.com










Patricia z Jukasu


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Patricia z Jukasu




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Back Massing on Fero 10 times in 8 generations. Personally too much for me...


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Kendralaurent said:


> He said that they are both imported and have their lineage so they haven’t tested.


Well, there's one you can eliminate!


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

mnm said:


> Back Massing on Fero 10 times in 8 generations. Personally too much for me...


What do you mean by that?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

When you go to the pedigrees for Che and Patricia expand them out to seven generations. Then do a search on those pages for the word Fero. You will see how many of his ancestors where breed with that one dog.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kendralaurent said:


> What do you mean by that?


Fero vom Zeuterner Himmelreich was a widely used stud dog, who went onto have sons who were widely used. Mostly because of some of his famous sons, he appears in most west german working line pedigrees more than once. Back massing refers to a dog appearing multiple times outside of the first 5 generations in a pedigree.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is a general guide for you
Parents health tested. At a minimum hips and elbows, I want DM testing as well but some people don't care.
Titled or working. Preferably titled by the breeder as opposed to buying titled stock and cashing in. Watching the breeders kids play is NOT work. 
Breeders who leverage past accomplishments in the bloodline with no titles on their own dogs generally make me twitch. Breeders who use "old fashioned" as a selling point probably are not breeders that I want to deal with. One of my pet peeves is breeders with buy now options on their websites. It demeans the value of the dogs life and tells me exactly what the breeder thinks of the pups they are producing.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Just a side note, Gold Aritar Bastet is a grandsire of the first pairing. He passed today at over 11 years. That's always good to know for longevity.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

is it best for the breeder to match a puppy or ones that reserve for picking order?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kendralaurent said:


> is it best for the breeder to match a puppy or ones that reserve for picking order?


Breeder should be placing the pups, always. They should know the pups having spent 8 weeks with them and will put the pups in the right homes. I know breeders who have refunded or rolled over deposits because a litter did not produce what a person was looking for. Beyond sex you probably won't get a say. The only time pick order may apply would be if two people had exactly the same experience, needs and goals. That seems unlikely.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Okay do you have any recommendations for reputable breeders that breed sables? My list right now is down to Wendelin farm, Taylor made working dogs, and hirten bray. I did put a deposit for Wendelin but I would like a back up plan in case it doesn’t work out. Anywhere in the US that can ship/deliver. About 3-6 month wait if possible.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kendralaurent said:


> Okay do you have any recommendations for reputable breeders that breed sables? My list right now is down to Wendelin farm, Taylor made working dogs, and hirten bray. I did put a deposit for Wendelin but I would like a back up plan in case it doesn’t work out. Anywhere in the US that can ship/deliver. About 3-6 month wait if possible.


You know Wendelin is in Canada? I think we talked about that before. If you have a deposit with Wendelin then I would stick with that.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> You know Wendelin is in Canada? I think we talked about that before. If you have a deposit with Wendelin then I would stick with that.


Yes I do know that. Before she wasn’t allowed to ship 8 week puppies but said if I can get a pet transport ship I could get one of her pups. I’ve always wanted a dog from her. In a month I’ll find out if I get one from the first litter and then if not there’s a second litter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, any working line breeder will have sables. It's a dominant color. Second, if you have a deposit down on Wendelin, why don't you just wait instead of posting one iffy breeder after the next.

Getting the color is easy. You need to worry about temperament and health.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Would anyone know of this breeder in Germany? Thorsten Eggers. He doesn’t have a website or anything but the dogs have pedigrees. I know I said in the US but if he’s good then I’ll consider it. I was referred to him by another breeder grunheide.
Here’s the pedigrees:

I think sire is untitled? But both tested and dam is titled. 









Ylvi vom Leineholz | Hundeprofil - Informationen und Daten – working-dog


Alle relevanten Informationen sowie Bilder, Videos und einen detaillierten Stammbaum zu Ylvi vom Leineholz findest du bei working-dog.



www.working-dog.com













Anuuk vom Steinparkhang | Dog profile - information and data – working-dog


You will find all relevant information, images, videos and a detailed pedigree for Anuuk vom Steinparkhang at working-dog.



en.working-dog.com


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Kendralaurent said:


> Would anyone know of this breeder in Germany? Thorsten Eggers. He doesn’t have a website or anything but the dogs have pedigrees. I know I said in the US but if he’s good then I’ll consider it. I was referred to him by another breeder grunheide.
> Here’s the pedigrees:
> 
> I think sire is untitled? But both tested and dam is titled.
> ...



dam isn’t titled my bad lol


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Kendralaurent fully acknowledging that I could be wrong, it does not appear that you’ve done much if any research on the German shepherd breed, nor what to look for in a reputable breeder.

if you are truly open to a breeder anywhere in the world and are not in a hurry to get a pup, is there a reason why you haven’t simply browsed the Choosing A Breeder forum and looked at the MANY recommended breeders listed in those threads. Or better yet, ask questions to learn more and engage in a conversation to help narrow down the right breeder for you. There are excellent breeders with sable puppies on the ground now! I can’t imagine what your requirements could be in a dog that they can’t meet your needs.

You’ve practically been handed sirloin steak and are repeatedly asking about big macs. I don’t get it...


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Fodder said:


> @Kendralaurent fully acknowledging that I could be wrong, it does not appear that you’ve done much if any research on the German shepherd breed, nor what to look for in a reputable breeder.
> 
> if you are truly open to a breeder anywhere in the world and are not in a hurry to get a pup, is there a reason why you haven’t simply browsed the Choosing A Breeder forum and looked at the MANY recommended breeders listed in those threads. Or better yet, ask questions to learn more and engage in a conversation to help narrow down the right breeder for you. There are excellent breeders with sable puppies on the ground now! I can’t imagine what your requirements could be in a dog that they can’t meet your needs.
> 
> You’ve practically been handed sirloin steak and are repeatedly asking about big macs. I don’t get it...


I don’t know what the breeders are with pups on ground now I was never told about them or found any. I do look in the forums. I’ve looked at all of the breeders that have been suggested I’m just not sure what to choose and have messaged some most haven’t responded. I’m not trying to get the breeder that will give me a dog ASAP.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I’m looking for a companion/pet. That has a medium drive and suitable for a family. I’m not sure at all what to look for. I have done research but honestly it’s overwhelming.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I’m willing to wait my time frame is 3-6 months max or sooner whichever is best.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’ve merged all 4 of your threads fyi, since they’re more or less asking the same information.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kendralaurent said:


> I’m willing to wait my time frame is 3-6 months max or sooner whichever is best.


If you’ve already chosen a breeder, a breeder you say you’ve always wanted a dog from, a breeder you’ve already put a deposit down with, why do you keep asking about other breeders?


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> If you’ve already chosen a breeder, a breeder you say you’ve always wanted a dog from, a breeder you’ve already put a deposit down with, why do you keep asking about other breeders?


because I’m looking for a backup plan in case it doesn’t work out. Cuz it may not. I will wait and see for this breeder.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

The only reason it wouldn’t work out is shipping. I’ve contacted a pet transportation company so hopefully they will help. Canada won’t ship 8 week old puppies but she said unless a pet transport will that’s the only way.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kendralaurent said:


> The only reason it wouldn’t work out is shipping. I’ve contacted a pet transportation company so hopefully they will help. Canada won’t ship 8 week old puppies but she said unless a pet transport will that’s the only way.


You put a deposit down without verifying you would be able to ship the dog here?


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> You put a deposit down without verifying you would be able to ship the dog here?


I have verified. I have a pet transportation company that will assist and ship the puppy. It was either that or fly there and I’m in no way able to fly.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am not understanding the shipping issue. Why can't this puppy be shipped?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GERMAN SHEPHERDS | wendelinfarm







www.wendelinfarm.com




Their website is really clear.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> GERMAN SHEPHERDS | wendelinfarm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have trouble shipping 8 week old puppies during the summer because of the heat and I live in Arizona. I think it’s Canada laws or something I’m not really sure. At least that’s what Christina told me. She told me that as long as I get pet transport they have no problem shipping. Some other Canadian breeders won’t ship at all.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Shipping a puppy in the summer months is difficult, due to the heat/temperatures. Any time it is over 70 degrees ambient temperature outside, they can not ship. It gets way too hot at the airport, during loading and unloading on the tarmac, with extremes of 100+ degrees. This is for safety purposes for the puppies/dogs. This is definitely something to take in to consideration when getting ready to purchase a puppy. The breeder should be up front from the beginning, concerning the possibilities of problems. Also, I think it is just difficult to ship a puppy into or out of Canada due to the restrictions placed by airlines during the Covid-19 pandemic. Your options are to drive and pick up the puppy, if you can get through custom's at the border, or a transport service. Personally, I like to drive and meet or deliver my own puppies as I know they are safe and taken care of properly.

Most breeders have a non refundable deposit, so if they have a puppy for you, and you can not complete the contract, you may loose your deposit. You are going to have the same exact problem shipping a puppy from anywhere for the next few months, due to heat embargo's and who knows with the rest of the stuff going on. It might be best to sit and wait a bit and do more research. If you keep bouncing around from breeder to breeder, at every little whim, more than likely no one will want to deal with you. Breeders want to feel confident that they are placing their puppy into a lifetime home of someone who is confident in them and their dogs, and will stick with them through thick and thin.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kendralaurent said:


> They have trouble shipping 8 week old puppies during the summer because of the heat and I live in Arizona. I think it’s Canada laws or something I’m not really sure. At least that’s what Christina told me. She told me that as long as I get pet transport they have no problem shipping. Some other Canadian breeders won’t ship at all.


First of all, I don't know many reputable breeders who can cough up a pup at a moment's notice. Some have waiting lists months long, or longer. Many plan breedings a year in advance. Short notice pups most often go to people the breeder knows, or people who were waiting on a future litter. If Wendelin is getting you a pup stick with it. Remember also that breeders talk. If you get known for being flighty you may have bigger issues. 
Canada has laws in place to protect pups. The airlines do as well. In a couple of months we will have frost on the ground in some places.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I picked a breeder, then discussed the dog I want and got on the waiting list. Working lines, all black, healthy, male or female, medium drives, biddable with an off switch for a companion dog. Will I get one from her August litter or will it be a several litters and year from now? I don't know, however waiting for the right puppy is a lot more important than getting the wrong puppy now for my instant gratification. This is a 10 to 14 year commitment, hopefully.


----------



## BKGSD (Jun 17, 2020)

very interested in a sable, GSD myself!


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Well unfortunately I can’t go with Wendelin anymore. I got the quote for the pet transportation company (which is the only one that works with Quebec City airport) way out of the budget range and way more money than I expected. I did make a deposit with van den heuvel as my back up so I will be getting a pup from them October/November. This is why I was wanting a back up plan in case it didn’t work out and it didn’t.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

And yes I did inform Wendelin about the issue and it’s all good


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Luckily the embargo ends at the end September so shouldn’t a have a problem in the fall.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kendralaurent said:


> Well unfortunately I can’t go with Wendelin anymore. I got the quote for the pet transportation company (which is the only one that works with Quebec City airport) way out of the budget range and way more money than I expected. I did make a deposit with van den heuvel as my back up so I will be getting a pup from them October/November. This is why I was wanting a back up plan in case it didn’t work out and it didn’t.


there’s no problem having a back up, i just believe that many were under the impression that you had (at one point you said you “verified”?) or would have worked out transportation arrangements prior to putting down a deposit on the litter.....as they’re generally non refundable and not cheap. anyway, glad you found a breeder that works for you.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Fodder said:


> there’s no problem having a back up, i just believe that many were under the impression that you had (at one point you said you “verified”?) or would have worked out transportation arrangements prior to putting down a deposit on the litter.....as they’re generally non refundable and not cheap. anyway, glad you found a breeder that works for you.


I meant that I found a pet transportation company but I didn’t receive a quote before I made the deposit mostly because I read reviews and the reviews said it was cheap or not very expensive but unfortunately when I got the quote I was shocked by the amount. I’m not able to drive or fly there myself at this time or I would definitely do that but with the virus and such that isn’t doable. I’m definitely more confident and feel more better about van den heuval. It’s a gut feeling I have, usually your gut is right. I felt like when I talked to Dari she was very informative and had so much information. While Wendelin, didn’t really have that. On my end it was more of a deposit received and that was it. While Dari sent links, videos, and books to read to help me out.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Not by any means trying to talk down about Wendelin as they have amazing dogs and a good reputation. I just felt my conversation and interaction with Dari was better.


----------

